# Cheap eBay tools



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

*Don't Panic !* (as per the HHGTTG)

I have no intention of dicking about with the movement of my own automatics but figured it would be handy to at least have a tool for fixing / changing out watch bands - something like this:

ebay link

and a tool for opening up the back of my quartz watches to replace the battery. Perhaps:

ebay link

and for opening mechanical watches I may see at thrift shops etc... to check the movements look OK.

Perhaps like:

ebay link

or

ebay link

Advice welcome and alternative product suggestions. Eg there might be a better, but still inexpensive, case back opener (for example)


----------



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My comments, for what it's worth are:

Number one looks like a decent pin remover, so no worries about that.

Number 2 is rubbish (IMHO, of course). I find that type of case back remover too blunt to get underneath the edge of the watch. Some members will cringe, but I find carefully prising them off with a stanley knife to be a better option, and it always works fine for me.

Number 3 is fine, I've got exactly the same one and it works perfectly. Just make sure you put a decent amount of pressure on it before turning, to avoid any nasty slip-ups. I use a slightly different technique to normal, I press the tool firmly into the watch with my thumb, and then turn the watch rather than trying to turn the tool. Works every time, even when the case back is really tight.

 Number 4 looks rubbish. Only 2 pins instead of 3, so would be much harder to use than number 2. Just my opinion, of course.

I hope that helps mate. If nothing else, Roy gets 4 more clicks through to ebay for the coffers :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I have one of those case knives and they are not great but it's gotten the back off every watch I've taken it to without any issues. Didn't work at all for getting bezels off though.. no reason why you can't just take it to a whetstone though


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Agree with everything Davey says all I can add is that I use a case knife like this to open press on backs and it has never let me down yet even on the tightest backs. Item no 351313537595


----------



## landyvlad (Nov 19, 2015)

landyvlad said:


> Thanks Davey I'll follow that advice
> 
> andyclient - cheers I bought a similar one from http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Watch-Back-Case-Cover-Opener-Battery-Removal-Remover-Repair-Tool-/272032228140?
> 
> Cheers for all your help


 OK another Q - an inexpensive loupe?

This any good you reckon?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30x21mm-Triplet-Jewelers-Eye-Loupe-Magnifier-Magnifying-Glass-Jewelry-Diamond/301724418501?_trksid=p5713.c100041.m2061&_trkparms=aid%3D333008%26algo%3DRIC.MBE%26ao%3D3%26asc%3D20140131132314%26meid%3D132423b4ab7743c4a41f8707c5955f47%26pid%3D100041%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D261439723382


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

landyvlad said:


> OK another Q - an inexpensive loupe?
> 
> This any good you reckon?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30x21mm-Triplet-Jewelers-Eye-Loupe-Magnifier-Magnifying-Glass-Jewelry-Diamond/301724418501?_trksid=p5713.c100041.m2061&_trkparms=aid%3D333008%26algo%3DRIC.MBE%26ao%3D3%26asc%3D20140131132314%26meid%3D132423b4ab7743c4a41f8707c5955f47%26pid%3D100041%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D261439723382


 I personally would get the sort that you hold with your eye as this leaves your hands free , but the sort you show are still handy for checking over dials or inperfections but for battery changes or repairs you will need on you hold with your eye or similar


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

STANLY KNIFE ---- i carry one --- is it not an antique? a sharp knife of any brand is essential. thats why i often recomend STAKE KNIFE to those mechanics - in training, that do not understand "case opening" and the ability to tie a proper knot. - also, dont get any blood inside a watch. - vinn


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Anyone got anything good to say about the 'ball' type for screw backs

George


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Guys
> 
> Anyone got anything good to say about the 'ball' type for screw backs
> 
> George


 Yes they are a must have , especially for the money. They have helped me out many times on the types of back the jaxa type tool won't open i.e. Rolex , haven't always worked but more successes than failures in my experience


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

sparky the cat said:


> Guys
> 
> Anyone got anything good to say about the 'ball' type for screw backs
> 
> George


 I have one and it works well on Rolex type backs.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for comments. Can afford the ball, but not the Rolex :laugh: :laugh:


----------

